# Pipe Sealant or Teflon Tape on Sink Supply Line Connections?



## chris87 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks to all of the help here, I was able get my bar sink installed. My only remaining question is about the sink supply lines. I bought new braided stainless lines, but I wasn't sure if I had to use some type of sealant on the connections between the faucet and the supply lines (and also where the braided connectors attach the incoming copper). I seem to be reading conflicting answers online, and I'm not sure what to do. Also, do I need any type of sealant where the tail piece attaches to the strainer body? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Teflon tape.

ED


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

You probably won't get any consistent answers on this.

I myself will use:

Compression fittings - you can tell if it has a washer or a ferrule, use nothing. I may occasionally put a little valve grease on the threads, not to seal, but to make the nut easier to thread on and take off in the future.

Metal on metal threads such as brass on brass or galvanized or copper I use pipe dope.

If it's plastic either PVC or CPVC threads then I use teflon tape.

Some would use both tape and sealant.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

chris87 said:


> Thanks to all of the help here, I was able get my bar sink installed. My only remaining question is about the sink supply lines. I bought new braided stainless lines, but I wasn't sure if I had to use some type of sealant on the connections between the faucet and the supply lines (and also where the braided connectors attach the incoming copper). I seem to be reading conflicting answers online, and I'm not sure what to do. Also, do I need any type of sealant where the tail piece attaches to the strainer body? Thanks in advance for any help.


Braided supply lines do not need either. They have a built in gasket to do the sealing. Wrench a quarter or half turn beyond finger tight and you should be good.

No sealant is required on the tailpiece joint, but it won't hurt.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

chris87 said:


> Thanks to all of the help here, I was able get my bar sink installed. My only remaining question is about the sink supply lines. I bought new braided stainless lines, but I wasn't sure if I had to use some type of sealant on the connections between the faucet and the supply lines (and also where the braided connectors attach the incoming copper). I seem to be reading conflicting answers online, and I'm not sure what to do. Also, do I need any type of sealant where the tail piece attaches to the strainer body? Thanks in advance for any help.


Ayuh,.... It depends on what ends are on the ssteel hoses ya bought,...

Many types of plumbin' fittin's don't require any sealants at all,.....
Some are guarantied leaks, without sealant,...


----------



## kerryman71 (Feb 26, 2017)

With the braided lines, I've never added anything. As was mentioned, they have a rubber ferrule type gasket inside. Just crank it nice and tight, while holding onto the shutoff so you don't snap it, and you should be good to go.

John


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is a way to tell if pipe thread sealant is needed and you'll be correct an estimated 99.999 percent of the time.

For residential plumbing, pipe sealant ( teflon tape or pipe thread dope ) is usually applied to NPT ( national pipe tapered ) threads only. If you are unable to tell if the threaded portion is tapered in diameter by visual, a threaded portion 1" long would be 1/16" smaller at the end than at a distance of length 1" from the end. Expensive tools aren't needed to determine this. A adjustable wrench ( AKA a Crescent ) used as a caliper will do.


----------

